# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  T/S Sebastian

## KevinS

I always keep a weather eye to the East when Im visiting St Barth.  This T/S is already north of St Barth, and is unlikely to be a threat.

----------


## stbartshopper

Good news. Isn’t the season for these about over?

----------


## KevinS

The surf is up this morning, whether from the effect of distant T/S Sebastian or from something else.  The morning surfers are out in force, starting with one dawn patrol surfer just before 06:00, and peaking at twelve around 08:00.

----------


## NancySC

Season is, I believe, June 1 thru Novermber 30.  Years ago when I lived on St Croix, I remember it being until October 31 when the local churches would have ' thanksgiving ' services for getting thru the season unscathed as it was the year I lived there.

----------


## stbartshopper

So we have about a week plus before the major worry time is behind us.

----------


## Hawke

> So we have about a week plus before the major worry time is behind us.



 My guess is that there isn't any need to worry about Sebastion hitting Indiana.

----------

